# Krabi Beach Guesthouse



## obyjuan (Sep 15, 2011)

Can you please recommend a guest house at the beaches in Krabi? I will be heading down there in March or April for two to three weeks. Clean, safe, reasonably priced, would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eastern (Feb 10, 2012)

Wanna's place at Ao Nang mate


----------

